# Greddy Turbo kit, Emission Test question, please help.



## Calvary (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi, I got a 1995 Nissan 240sxwith KA24de engine. I heard that the Greddy Turbo kit is street legal in all 50 state and some are saying except cali or whatever. I'm from new york. I was thinking of adding the following to my car:
Greddy Turbo kit, Greddy FMIC, AEM Short Ram Intake (they say their intake is 50 state legal or pending), and Apexi Cat N-1 Exhaust system. 

I was wondering with this setup, would it pass the New York State Emissions.

If it was to fail, is there a way to make it pass the emissions by doing somethign rather then taking apart the turbo kit and intercooler?

Also if it's legal, can I up the psi and get mroe HP and still make it pass emissions?

I've been spending the last 3 days countless hours trying to find out.
Any help would really be appreciated.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Greddy kit is not labeled as smog legal. You need to check with a smog tech or referee in your state to see if they would pass an aftermarket turbo kit that does not change any of the factory emissions pieces(other than the air filter box). The only actual pieces that you are replacing are the injectors and the fuel rail. Everything else is being added to the existing motor.

Also, I dont think the cold air kit is going to do any good once the turbo kit is on. It's a matter of one or the other. And the Greddy kit comes with the intake pipe and filter.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

i remember when the kit 1st came out enjukuracing.com had in there description that it was 50 state legal but its not there anymore. This is from greddy's site.

It takes a tremendous amount of money and time to successfully increase the power of a naturally aspirated engine. With a GReddy bolt-on turbocharger kit you can obtain instant horsepower gains with less time and money while still having the potential for upgrading. Unlike most turbo kits on the market today, GReddy kits are designed specifically for driveability and reliability, as well as performance. Since they are based completely on stock engines, these kits come with all the necessary basics, including fuel enrichment. Many of the kits are covered under CARB E.O. numbers which make them 50-state street legal. If competition use is your goal, there are many GReddy upgrades (intercoolers, blow-off valves, fuel management and boost controllers) to boost the power output even further. 

(CARB E.O. # D-397, D-397-3, D-397-7. Contact GReddy Performance Products, Inc. for details) 

i would call greddy and find out for sure if your really interested


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

crazy2002mexican said:


> i remember when the kit 1st came out enjukuracing.com had in there description that it was 50 state legal but its not there anymore. This is from greddy's site.
> 
> It takes a tremendous amount of money and time to successfully increase the power of a naturally aspirated engine. With a GReddy bolt-on turbocharger kit you can obtain instant horsepower gains with less time and money while still having the potential for upgrading. Unlike most turbo kits on the market today, GReddy kits are designed specifically for driveability and reliability, as well as performance. Since they are based completely on stock engines, these kits come with all the necessary basics, including fuel enrichment. Many of the kits are covered under CARB E.O. numbers which make them 50-state street legal. If competition use is your goal, there are many GReddy upgrades (intercoolers, blow-off valves, fuel management and boost controllers) to boost the power output even further.
> 
> ...


 my friend has this exact kit on his 96 s14 which has slightly stricter emissions testing and he passed no problems


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

sunnydet90 said:


> my friend has this exact kit on his 96 s14 which has slightly stricter emissions testing and he passed no problems


thanks for backing my statement up, how quick is your friends s14?? I heard these things werent the best bang for the buck..


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

If you e-mail Greddy, they will tell you that the carb numbers given on the site are for the honda, acura, and 1 other kit, not the 240sx. There are a few web sites that let you enter the carb number and they tell you what it applies to. Believe me, if it was legal they would be selling alot more than they are. I myself would have one.

I e-mailed Greddy a few months back and they stated that while the kit has not been granted carb exemption, it does not replace any of the factory emissions and that they do plan on petitioning for the 240sx kit to be made legal in the near future, unfortunately it hasn't happened yet.

As far as performance, I havent been able to talk to anyone that actually has one, or has any video of one on a dyno or track. But 220+ rwhp in a 2800lb. car is going to feel pretty nice.

Figure that a 5.0 mustang only has 220hp at the crank and weighs about 3200lbs.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

You are forgetting that you could get a supercharger or a similar turbo for a stang for the same money and biff it up to 400 and change. :loser:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

crazy2002mexican said:


> thanks for backing my statement up, how quick is your friends s14?? I heard these things werent the best bang for the buck..


 its quick by all means of course he threw a FMIC, BOV, turbo timer, boost gauge, oil pressure gauge and what not on it afterwards but his clutch starts slipping at higher rpms but other than that the car is fairly quick, reaches full boost at very low rpms and sounds nice lol. course he hates me because i've just bought my 2nd 240 and have payed 1k total for both of em. i'll try to take some pics of his 240 next chance i get.


Don


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

cool i will be waiting :thumbup:


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

the big thing with emissions is that they hold your engine at idle. that's a life saver.


----------

